
It’ll be hard, but we can feed the world with plant protein - acconrad
https://theconversation.com/itll-be-hard-but-we-can-feed-the-world-with-plant-protein-121816
======
acconrad
The one thing I was surprised by in this article is they didn't mention the
environmental benefit to growing beans.

Beans (particularly soybeans) help restore nitrogen into the soil and are a
net-positive on feeding the soil without harmful chemicals.

